# Quarter house exchange questions



## jules54 (Sep 30, 2017)

I hooked a great exchange for the Quarter House resort in New Orleans. 11/24-12/1. Friday after Thanksgiving. I have been to New Orleans often, but have never stayed at QuarterHouse and have always wanted to.
The exchange is for a 2 bedroom, but strange to me the confirmation says it only has 1 bathroom. Is this correct? The unit # is listed as 316. I understand that can change.

TIA
Jules


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 30, 2017)

jules54 said:


> I hooked a great exchange for the Quarter House resort in New Orleans. 11/24-12/1. Friday after Thanksgiving. I have been to New Orleans often, but have never stayed at QuarterHouse and have always wanted to.
> The exchange is for a 2 bedroom, but strange to me the confirmation says it only has 1 bathroom. Is this correct? The unit # is listed as 316. I understand that can change.
> 
> TIA
> Jules



Jules, you are in for a treat, the QH is simply amazing and I know you will have a great visit. Each unit is a bit different and many of the two bedrooms do in fact have only 1 bathroom.  I have a list on my computer of most of the units and if they are a lockout and or # of bathrooms...Have a great time...


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Oct 13, 2017)

The Quarter House does not change the rooms on the confirmation so unless there is something wrong with the unit at the time of check-in you will be in room 316.

There are a handful of rooms that are 2BR 1Bathroom units and the details on II are amazingly accurate for a resort where almost every room varies.

It is an interesting "resort" where you can have a tiny 1BR that is barely over 300 sq ft or a huge 2BR lock-off or penthouse that is nearly 1,600 sq ft.

I love the QH but to really love it someone first has to like New Orleans and the idea of staying in the French Quarter.


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 13, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I love the QH but to really love it someone first has to like New Orleans and the idea of staying in the French Quarter.



So true. It’s our favorite , but definitely not everyone’s cup of tea.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2018)

I made an exchange into the QH using RCI points.  I went for the 2 BR sleeps 8 specifically even though it cost just under twice as much as the 2br sleeps 6 which I believe would only have 1 BR.  It doesn't give me a unit number.  According to the important info they only have 4 wheelchair accessible units.  As long as there are no steps  (elevator) and the bathroom has a standard size door.  

I also so the per day fee of $20 per unit plus fee for parking.  Does anyone know if there is an additional fee if you don't stay a full week, I booked Sunday-Friday to save points.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 1, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I made an exchange into the QH using RCI points.  I went for the 2 BR sleeps 8 specifically even though it cost just under twice as much as the 2br sleeps 6 which I believe would only have 1 BR.



Just curious what makes you believe this to be true? I own unit 119, which is a 2 bedroom sleeps 6, and it definitely has two bedrooms. I would think the 2 bedroom sleeps 8 would be a lock off unit.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> Just curious what makes you believe this to be true? I own unit 119, which is a 2 bedroom sleeps 6, and it definitely has two bedrooms. I would think the 2 bedroom sleeps 8 would be a lock off unit.


lazy post from me.  I meant 2 bath rooms with the second BR.  My understanding is the sleeps 8 are 2br lock offs which would have 2 Bathrooms.  There will only be 4 of us but for comfort sake we need 2 bathrooms not 1


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 1, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> lazy post from me.  I meant 2 bath rooms with the second BR.  My understanding is the sleeps 8 are 2br lock offs which would have 2 Bathrooms.  There will only be 4 of us but for comfort sake we need 2 bathrooms not 1



Ah, OK. For what it’s worth, 119 has 2 bathrooms..:


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 1, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> Ah, OK. For what it’s worth, 119 has 2 bathrooms..:


thanks.  Problem with RCI exchange is they don't give out room numbers.  When I looked on the QH site, they advertise the sleeps 6 as 1 bathroom and the sleeps 8 as 2 bathroom.  Since my grandmother will be 100yo its worth the extra $200 in points over 5 nights to be guaranteed the extra bathroom.  It also looks on average that the 2 BR lock outs average more square feet.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 4, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I made an exchange into the QH using RCI points.  I went for the 2 BR sleeps 8 specifically even though it cost just under twice as much as the 2br sleeps 6 which I believe would only have 1 BR.  It doesn't give me a unit number.  According to the important info they only have 4 wheelchair accessible units.  As long as there are no steps  (elevator) and the bathroom has a standard size door.
> 
> I also so the per day fee of $20 per unit plus fee for parking.  Does anyone know if there is an additional fee if you don't stay a full week, I booked Sunday-Friday to save points.



Quarter House has no parking facilities.  They have an arrangement with a commercial garage up Iberville, next to Dickie Brennan's Steakhouse.  $20/day is cheap in New Orleans.  I have a post here on TUG about how to get from QH to the parking garage and from the garage to QH.

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...s-quarter-house-question.244015/#post-1907127  It's post #24 in that string.  You should get a piece of cheese when you get there.

QH has been cobbled together from four or five buildings.  There are elevators but there are also steps where the buildings adjoin.  It may be that your unit can be accessed from one of the elevators with no steps.  That's going to be hard to determine if you have no unit number.  Recommend calling QH, (504) 523-5906, to find out the details.


----------



## chapjim (Nov 4, 2018)

jules54 said:


> I hooked a great exchange for the Quarter House resort in New Orleans. 11/24-12/1. Friday after Thanksgiving. I have been to New Orleans often, but have never stayed at QuarterHouse and have always wanted to.
> The exchange is for a 2 bedroom, but strange to me the confirmation says it only has 1 bathroom. Is this correct? The unit # is listed as 316. I understand that can change.
> 
> TIA
> Jules



We'll be checking in the same day, probably about 6:00 PM.  That's when we usually get there.  A wonderful time to be driving around in the French Quarter (NOT!).

If you are driving, QH managed to get a couple of unloading spots out in front and last time we were there, there was an Orleans County police stationed there to keep things orderly.  Anthony will help schlepp luggage (if he's still there).


----------



## chapjim (Nov 4, 2018)

jules54 said:


> I hooked a great exchange for the Quarter House resort in New Orleans. 11/24-12/1. Friday after Thanksgiving. I have been to New Orleans often, but have never stayed at QuarterHouse and have always wanted to.
> The exchange is for a 2 bedroom, but strange to me the confirmation says it only has 1 bathroom. Is this correct? The unit # is listed as 316. I understand that can change.
> 
> TIA
> Jules



By the way, 11/24 is a Saturday.  Don't arrive on Friday!


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 4, 2018)

chapjim said:


> By the way, 11/24 is a Saturday.  Don't arrive on Friday!


OP was from September 2017.  Rather than starting new, I decided to add onto this one after doing a search about Quarter house room types.

Thanks for the info about the stairs between buildings.  I will be calling tomorrow.  I can deal with a single step by myself with a wheel chair.  With more I need another plan.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 7, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> OP was from September 2017.  Rather than starting new, I decided to add onto this one after doing a search about Quarter house room types.
> 
> Thanks for the info about the stairs between buildings.  I will be calling tomorrow.  I can deal with a single step by myself with a wheel chair.  With more I need another plan.



There are portable wheel chair ramps at every set of stairs. The luggage guy can help with these if needed. They tend to be down during the normal check-in days but it can vary. I handle them myself but they are a little heavy.

Most of the units that sleep 8 are either lock-offs or penthouses. You absolutely need to find out which unit you have. You probably will not want a penthouse. I stayed in unit 508 last Christmas and it has a ton of stairs inside the unit with both bedrooms upstairs.

Most of the 2BR units have two bathrooms including the ones that sleep 6, but there are definitely some that have one. Unfortunately I believe all the more ADA friendly rooms that are closer to the elevator and have a roll in shower only have one bathroom.


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 17, 2018)

We have an II exchange for Unit 408, any additional information on that unit?  
Reservation  says 2 bedroom with one bath.  

Sleeping Accommodations
Living Area
Bedroom 1
Bedroom 2
1 Pull Out Sofa(s)(Queen)
1 King Size Bed(s)
1 Queen Size Bed(s)

Kitchen Facilities
Blender
Burners(in lieu of stove)
Coffee Maker
Dishes
Dishwasher
Dining Table & Chairs
Glassware
Cooking Utensils
LIMITED KITCHEN FACILITY
Microwave Oven
Pots/Pans
Smoke Detector
Kitchen Sink
Cutlery
Toaster
18-19 cu.ft. Refrigerator

Bathroom Facilities
Shower


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Nov 17, 2018)

chapjim said:


> We'll be checking in the same day, probably about 6:00 PM.  That's when we usually get there.  A wonderful time to be driving around in the French Quarter (NOT!).
> 
> If you are driving, QH managed to get a couple of unloading spots out in front and last time we were there, there was an Orleans County police stationed there to keep things orderly.  Anthony will help schlepp luggage (if he's still there).




Yes Antonio helped us also!!

He is gracious and patient.  We had to wait to unload our truck as we checked in for the first time.  He loaded our bags on the hotel push cart and by the time we were through at the counter, we arrived to our room #215 with Antonio already leaving our room.  bags carefully placed in the uprighted positions .  On the 4th day,  on our scheduled day of departure we decided to stay one more day, we checked into a second unit (#213), he took care of transferring our bags again.  Happily and helpful.   We liked the Quarter house so much, as well as the weather, we stayed another day just to explore the whole Garden District.  

Antonio exuded professionalism and untiring kindness.  that was one of my first check marks for Quarter House.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Nov 17, 2018)

riverdees05 said:


> We have an II exchange for Unit 408, any additional information on that unit?
> Reservation  says 2 bedroom with one bath.
> 
> Sleeping Accommodations
> ...


 We were at Quarter House just a couple of weeks ago (#215 and #213)

Your unit #408 is known as the Mardi Gras suite 

I believe it is a shower bathroom

 I believe you have the only unit with a noted Stainglass window, 
  And skylight


----------



## Greg G (Nov 20, 2018)

sharewhereMiMi said:


> We were at Quarter House just a couple of weeks ago (#215 and #213)
> 
> Your unit #408 is known as the Mardi Gras suite
> 
> ...



Unit 421 has a stained glass window in the master bathroom and skylights in the living room.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 20, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> So true. It’s our favorite , but definitely not everyone’s cup of tea.



_Tea?  
In New Orleans? _


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 20, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> _Tea?
> In New Orleans? _



Long Island iced.


----------



## bbodb1 (Nov 20, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> Long Island iced.


Boom!  Drop the mic, Scootr5!


----------



## chapjim (Nov 28, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Quarter House has no parking facilities.  They have an arrangement with a commercial garage up Iberville, next to Dickie Brennan's Steakhouse.  $20/day is cheap in New Orleans.  I have a post here on TUG about how to get from QH to the parking garage and from the garage to QH.
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...s-quarter-house-question.244015/#post-1907127  It's post #24 in that string.  You should get a piece of cheese when you get there.
> 
> QH has been cobbled together from four or five buildings.  There are elevators but there are also steps where the buildings adjoin.  It may be that your unit can be accessed from one of the elevators with no steps.  That's going to be hard to determine if you have no unit number.  Recommend calling QH, (504) 523-5906, to find out the details.



Parking has increased to $28/day.  That's been more or less the going rate for places in the French Quarter or Central Business District.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm excited we are heading to QH in January over MLK weekend.... So looking forward to being in warmer weather then the midwest we will be fleeing... Does anyone know how to get a deal on the WWII Museum?


----------



## chapjim (Nov 29, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I'm excited we are heading to QH in January over MLK weekend.... So looking forward to being in warmer weather then the midwest we will be fleeing... Does anyone know how to get a deal on the WWII Museum?



It's warming some today -- expecting highs in the upper 60s.  A couple of days ago, the high temperature was 46.  N.O. will be warmer than the mid-west but don't expect pool weather.

Groupon has a deal but if you are ex-military or seniors, the Museum's price might be better than Groupon's.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 29, 2018)

chapjim said:


> It's warming some today -- expecting highs in the upper 60s.  A couple of days ago, the high temperature was 46.  N.O. will be warmer than the mid-west but don't expect pool weather.
> 
> Groupon has a deal but if you are ex-military or seniors, the Museum's price might be better than Groupon's.



It will just be nice to be in NOLA in January and not wear boots and have to deal with temps in the teens. It’s been two years since I’ve been in NOLA and can’t wait to spend a week at the QH


----------



## chapjim (Nov 29, 2018)

Deleted.  It was an ambiguous request for a PM -- no way to tell who I was asking!

DOH!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks, I saw your PM.  I so appreciate you thinking of me.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 19, 2019)

chapjim said:


> It's warming some today -- expecting highs in the upper 60s.  A couple of days ago, the high temperature was 46.  N.O. will be warmer than the mid-west but don't expect pool weather.
> 
> Groupon has a deal but if you are ex-military or seniors, the Museum's price might be better than Groupon's.



Have you or any tuggers purchased and benefited from an Entertainment Coupon Book or any other coupon book specifically for New Orleans? pros/cons?  Tips for added value admissions?


----------

